# Let's Create a Calendar!



## Cdnjennga

I think that's a great idea BFF! I don't have a poodle photo to contribute, but would be happy to own a poodle forum calendar. And I agree, some of the photos that are posted here are definitely calendar worthy!


----------



## SECRETO

I also think thats a great idea! I will try and add a pic for you to review....dont know if the quality will be good enough. I will certainly purchase a poodleforum calendar though. 

Good job BFF!


----------



## roxy25

That is a great Idea !


----------



## karin

Ditto to all above! I can contribute different sizes...puppy and colors...Will take photos this weekend...I buy a poodle calendar every year so it would be FAB to actual "know" the dogs...


----------



## tannerokeefe

what about a desktop calendar that has 365 days instead of just months? that way everyone gets an opportunity to have their picture featured. In order to have your picture featured you have to buy a calendar. Any extra money we could donate to a poodle rescue?? just an idea


----------



## BFF

Yea! I'm glad there is some interest. I don't have a 365 desk calendar to offer, so I won't be able to do one of those. I want to make certain we get everyone in there though. If we need to, we can make more than one calendar. Right now, I would like to see what pictures we get so we can figure out how to arrange them. It could be that we could fill up one calendar with colors and another with fun pics, ect. 

I think it's a great idea to give proceeds to a poodle rescue. I'm always weary of the admin costs that some charities have. Does anyone know of one they feel is worthy?


----------



## Harley_chik

I think that's a great idea too! They do it on the Maltese forum, but honestly Maltese look so much alike, I was never that interested. Poodles would be awesome. Just a bitty suggestion, they put together a collage for one month on the Maltese forum, so everyone can be part of it. I would love to have a Poodleforum calendar and I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## cbrand

I like the idea but can I make suggestions? 

Put Rally and Obedience together since they are both part of Obedience.

Put tracking in with hunting. 

Add a section for service/therapy poodles.


----------



## Poodleroni

Awesome BFF! That's a great idea! We also buy poodle calendars every year and would be very interested in buying one!


----------



## BFF

"Just a bitty suggestion, they put together a collage for one month on the Maltese forum, so everyone can be part of it." - Harley_chik

Harley_chik, I was thinking of doing a collage, especially for colors and clips. One thing I want to be careful of is not to have so many pictures in one month that they become too small to see. If we get an overwhelming response on colors, clips, or any particular category, I will make more than one calendar. I want to make certain everyone gets a chance to have their furbaby in it.

"Put Rally and Obedience together since they are both part of Obedience.
Put tracking in with hunting. 
Add a section for service/therapy poodles." - cbrand

I think this makes a lot more sense. Thanks for helping clarify the certifications.

If anyone else has suggestions, I could use them!


----------



## spoospirit

_This is a great idea! I would love to contribute.
_


----------



## Evik

That is really good idea. My husband is professional photographer, he is pro with photoshop and maybe he can help, if you need it


----------



## Bella's Momma

What a great idea. I don't think I have any that would qualify for your categories, though.

I like the idea of a collage, depending upon how many responses (the size of the pics) would be.


----------



## BFF

Bella's Momma said:


> What a great idea. I don't think I have any that would qualify for your categories, though.
> 
> I like the idea of a collage, depending upon how many responses (the size of the pics) would be.


I think you could come up with a picture for either color, clip, or something fun (like frolicking with her toys)! My point is, find your favorite pic. I'll find a place for it.


----------



## BFF

Evik said:


> That is really good idea. My husband is professional photographer, he is pro with photoshop and maybe he can help, if you need it


All sorts of envy!!! I have a photoshop and adobe illustrator. One of the things I know about them is that everyone has their unique style. It would be fun to have his help in the event I get swamped. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## thestars

Great Idea! I'll buy a couple of those calendars!!! Gifts for friends and family! 

How about I give you the link to our photo albums on Webshots? It'd be easier them uploading them again.

http://www.patriotpoodles.com/PhotoAlbum.html
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569658692XscaaR
http://pets.webshots.com/album/572366791ERQUWd
http://pets.webshots.com/album/570465888LcAQyZ
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TEAMRED/photos/album/1117366854/pic/list?mode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&count=20&dir=asc

This picture of Boomer will be in another Poodle calendar;http://www.patriotpoodles.com/i/Boomer_11082008.jpg


----------



## jester's mom

That's a wonderful idea!! I will gladly contribute pics and buy also!!


----------



## BFF

> How about I give you the link to our photo albums on Webshots? It'd be easier them uploading them again.


That would be wonderful!

I was hoping to see more photos by now. Maybe I will browse around PoodleForum and start PM people to see if they want to participate. It would be really neat to have your favorite photos, even a link to a previous thread.


----------



## jester's mom

BFF,
Do you want the photos put on here that we are interested in giving you the option of? Because I wasn't sure how you wanted to get them to take a look at them.

DUH... forget I asked...lol.... I just reread your first post. I read it fast the first time.... I will post some pics, will go search up ones I would like you to look at.


----------



## Pamela

I don't have any good photos but i would love to buy a calendar!


----------



## BFF

I was thinking we would have more favorite photos submitted. I would like to get this put together by the end of the month. Don't forget to post your favorite photos! I will get your permission before creating the calendar.


----------



## Harley_chik

I can't wait!


----------



## PomPom

Woah  i would love a Calender, and i would love to add a pic of Suki for the Phantom


----------



## AgilityIG

That sounds like loads of fun - here's a link to Vinnie's album:

http://www.inflightphotog.com/The-Kids/Vinnie/8422840_LEHuF#553260394_EiALF

If there's any in there that you want to use, let me know and I'll email you the file.


----------



## jak

I don't know what photos to put forward!
Just take a look at my album and take any that you like!

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/


----------



## PomPom

Ooops didnt add a pic for consideration


----------



## karin

magnificant photo...magnificant poodle!


----------



## Bella's Momma

Ooh, pretty dogs.

BFF I hope you're not offended, I can only speak for myself but I've seen so many high quality professional (or professional-esque) photos posted that I was a bit intimidated. LOL. But since you need some, I will try to take some this weekend and also see what I have to submit.


----------



## SECRETO

Here are a few of my boy Eli.


----------



## SECRETO

That was irritating!

Anyhow, here are the pics downloaded for the second time. Lets hope my computer doesnt act up again. lol


----------



## spoospirit

*A few offers from Spoospirit and Jester's Mom...more to come*

We took our guys out for a photo shoot and here are a couple of offerings that we have ready.


----------



## Cdnjennga

spoospirit said:


>


Wow, they're both gorgeous, but I find this one especially striking.


----------



## *heather*

I'm so excited about this!! I want a calender for sure!! Here are a few pics o Rogan, maybe for the puppy catagory? I don't think the quality is good enough, but hey, worth a try! I wish I had a better camera!!!! best of luck to those of you working on this, it's a great idea!


----------



## *heather*

here'e a few more of my fave's, but they have kids in them... It's rare that I get a pic without a kid in it around here!! lol I'm thinking you probably want pics with only poodles for the calender.


----------



## *heather*

WOW!!


----------



## *heather*

I happen to have a few Guther pics saved to give to my groomer ... here are a few of my fave's of this gorgeous boy! I don't think this calender would be complete without some stunning pics of Gunther! (with his owner's permission of course!)


----------



## wishpoo

Ahhhhh : ))), My dream will come true !!!!!:congrats:

Can I sand MY photo (of myself) LOL since I do not have poo BUT - I HAVE A POODLE HAIR !!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: I am cute, I promise LOL ! 

Joking to the side - it is really great idea !!!!

PS: Maybe there can be one big major photo on the page, but many smaller on the side like it is in some calendars !!!! That way MANY poodles can get their rightful place : )))


----------



## BFF

Wishpoo, love the poodle hair. You will need to post a photo for us!

I am getting excited seeing some of the wonderful photos we have come to love over the year. I'll definitely find a way to get everyone in there.


----------



## roxy25

I have some nicer pics of Enzo when he was a puppy

( I will take some more once he is in clip I am also going to take some at his dock diving class) 









I will crop and fix it up for you. Look at his smile lol


----------



## Harley_chik

Oh wow! Someone will really have their work cut out for them when it comes to choosing pics! They are all so great! Spoo, your dogs look great in the Conti and your girl(?) in the puppy cut is very striking.


----------



## wishpoo

This is my favorite photo of Gunther : )) ! I just can not "get over it", no matter how many times I look at it - it takes my breath away !!! I hope the owner do not mind me posting it :tape2:

All photos so far are sooooo beautiful, I really REALLY think we have to have multiple picks on every page LOL 

How can one choose LOL ???


----------



## spoospirit

Harley_chik said:


> Oh wow! Someone will really have their work cut out for them when it comes to choosing pics! They are all so great! Spoo, your dogs look great in the Conti and your girl(?) in the puppy cut is very striking.


_
Thank you Harley Chick and others for the compliments on our spoos. Taffy is a female and is eight months old now. She really does have a striking look to her. We are hearing it more often when we take them out in public now. It seems more and more people are drawn to her.

It used to be Billy that got nearly all of the attention between my two but now they seem to be getting equal time. Some people in the nursing home tonight really loves Taffy and wanted her to put her feet up on their beds so that they could love her. It was so heartwarming. _


----------



## spoofan

Impossible task...I love all of Gunther's pictures.
And believe me,you have NO IDEA how many I have.


----------



## spoofan

...and more!


----------



## spoofan

...and some more!
I better stop now


----------



## spoofan

Gosh..why did I start?


----------



## jester's mom

Spoofan, Gunther is gorgeous and his pics are great!   I hope you don't think me out of line here, but I think on a thread such as this where photo's are being placed for poss. inclusion in a calendar, the owner of the dog should be the one posting them. I know you love this dog and mean well and Gunther's owner may not mind at all, but it might be best to PM the owner and ask if it is ok. I know I would want to be asked permission first. 

I am not trying to be nasty or anything, I understand your love of this gorgeous dog and the great pics the owner takes of him and I know you definitely mean well, I just believe, in my view, the owner should be asked before pics are submitted that they do not know are being done. jmo


----------



## BFF

jester's mom said:


> Spoofan, Gunther is gorgeous and his pics are great!   I hope you don't think me out of line here, but I think on a thread such as this where photo's are being placed for poss. inclusion in a calendar, the owner of the dog should be the one posting them. I know you love this dog and mean well and Gunther's owner may not mind at all, but it might be best to PM the owner and ask if it is ok. I know I would want to be asked permission first.
> 
> I am not trying to be nasty or anything, I understand your love of this gorgeous dog and the great pics the owner takes of him and I know you definitely mean well, I just believe, in my view, the owner should be asked before pics are submitted that they do not know are being done. jmo


I'm sure you might be confused because she has changed her avatar recently, but Spoofan is Gunther's owner. I sent her a PM requesting photos since some others have been requesting them. Thanks Spoofan! These photos are fantastic and will make a great addition to the calendar.


----------



## jester's mom

BFF said:


> I'm sure you might be confused because she has changed her avatar recently, but Spoofan is Gunther's owner. I sent her a PM requesting photos since some others have been requesting them. Thanks Spoofan! These photos are fantastic and will make a great addition to the calendar.


MY MOST HUMBLE APOLOGIES!!!!!!!!!!! :shame: :redface: :quiet:
Ok, now to find a hole to crawl into! :doh:


----------



## BFF

I think it's sweet you are protective! It's good we watch out for each other. 

I do agree though. I am only going to post pics that an owner gives me written permission to use.


----------



## spoospirit

spoofan said:


> Gosh..why did I start?



_I really think you should find someone to publish your photos of Gunther. They are so beautiful, they should be shared with the world!!_


----------



## spoofan

jester's mom said:


> MY MOST HUMBLE APOLOGIES!!!!!!!!!!! :shame: :redface: :quiet:
> Ok, now to find a hole to crawl into! :doh:


LOL..you are right...I do love this dog and I did ask myself before I posted the pics!!
Absolutely no need to apologize,it was funny.
I have not been around much lately,for various reasons.


----------



## kristylynn

Wow gorgeous pics love to have a calendar! Dont have any pics yet, lol. 

Gunther is absolutely awesome, he has so much personality, and you are great at capturing it!!


----------



## jester's mom

spoofan said:


> LOL..you are right...I do love this dog and I did ask myself before I posted the pics!!
> Absolutely no need to apologize,it was funny.
> I have not been around much lately,for various reasons.


Hahahaha... cute! Well, you wrote "you hope the owner doesn't mind" and I just didn't put two and two together. Oh well...lol.

I am very sure you love that guy!!! And I am SOOOO glad you asked yourself permission, and even more glad that you gave yourself it!


----------



## jester's mom

Here are some submissions of my guys (and, yes, I asked myself too and I also said "yes") lol...lol


----------



## spoofan

jester's mom said:


> Hahahaha... cute! Well, you wrote "you hope the owner doesn't mind" and I just didn't put two and two together. Oh well...lol.
> 
> I am very sure you love that guy!!! And I am SOOOO glad you asked yourself permission, and even more glad that you gave yourself it!


Wishpoo was the one that wrote that!!


----------



## spoofan

Looking at all these wonderful photos,could we do a calendar for 2010-2020?


----------



## jester's mom

And some more


----------



## jester's mom

spoofan said:


> Wishpoo was the one that wrote that!!


Ohhh, that is how I got all this confused. Ahhhh! OK. lol


----------



## jester's mom

spoofan said:


> Looking at all these wonderful photos,could we do a calendar for 2010-2020?


Yeah, I think we could do a calendar for all of those years and then some. Hope to see more people post pics!!!


----------



## BFF

Wow! There are some absolutely stunning photos. Not that I am biased or anything, but I think this will be the poodle calendar ever!


----------



## WonderPup

*Some pictures... better late than never*








Jazz doing pet therapy








Jazz ready to go after ducks at the pond








Saleen checking out the fish pond the day we got her








Saleen learning the tunnel








Jazz doing pet therapy for memorial day








Jazz memorial day groom








Jazz fourth of July groom


----------



## BFF

YEA! Thank you for the pics WP! This will give me some great options for the other categories.


----------



## WonderPup

*Some more pictures*








Merry Christmas








Jazz's ner haircut








Saleen








Ready to go after ducks








Saleen in bath


----------



## spoospirit

_Now! I just love Saleen in the bath!! LOL
_


----------



## WonderPup

BFF said:


> YEA! Thank you for the pics WP! This will give me some great options for the other categories.


lol, sorry it took so long, I couldn't figure out how to do attachments, all these are basicly unedited, so it leaves more options if you decided to choose one you could crop or adjust color or sharpness.


----------



## Cdnjennga

WonderPup said:


> View attachment 4051
> 
> Saleen learning the tunnel


That's very cute. What a bunch of great photos that have been uploaded here. I wish I could contribute, but hopefully we'll do one next year that I can get in on. For now I'm just enjoying all the photos.


----------



## WonderPup

*dang, I keep finding more and more favorites*


Playing in the pool


Noooo I don't wanna get groomed


Water dog


----------



## katsdogworld

CH Marquis' Monroe the Magician, asking 'please!'


----------



## spoospirit

katsdogworld said:


> CH Marquis' Monroe the Magician, asking 'please!'


_Fabulous!!_


----------



## katsdogworld

and one with the new hat...


----------



## jester's mom

katsdogworld said:


> CH Marquis' Monroe the Magician, asking 'please!'


What a very handsome picture of your gorgeous boy. I know I have seen your posted pics of him (other than the hat one recently), I forgot, how old is he in this pic? He is just such a handsome boy!


----------



## *heather*

jester's mom said:


> Spoofan, Gunther is gorgeous and his pics are great!   I hope you don't think me out of line here, but I think on a thread such as this where photo's are being placed for poss. inclusion in a calendar, the owner of the dog should be the one posting them. I know you love this dog and mean well and Gunther's owner may not mind at all, but it might be best to PM the owner and ask if it is ok. I know I would want to be asked permission first.
> 
> I am not trying to be nasty or anything, I understand your love of this gorgeous dog and the great pics the owner takes of him and I know you definitely mean well, I just believe, in my view, the owner should be asked before pics are submitted that they do not know are being done. jmo


I think this was probably directed at me too ... I'M VERY SORRY  
I went ahead a posted a few pics of Gunther not thinking anything of it. I just couldn't imagine a poodle forum calender without him!! Please take it as a compliment Spoofan, I just love your beautiful boy, and love your photography!! However, I understand your point jester's mom and it won't happen again. 
:sorry:


----------



## taxtell

Are you going to do a 'rescue' month?


----------



## creativeparti

heres some of todd for the parti poodle..


----------



## Harley_chik

Hi, newpoodlemum, long time no see! I'm glad you put up some pics of little Todd, he's such a cutie!


----------



## creativeparti

and some more


----------



## creativeparti

Harley_chik said:


> Hi, newpoodlemum, long time no see! I'm glad you put up some pics of little Todd, he's such a cutie!



thanks harley i oftern check in but dont get much time to post ill try to be around more now i know someone missed me lol


----------



## Harley_chik

Well, I missed Todd. Just kidding, of course I missed you (and Todd)! He is so cute!


----------



## Pamela

well I tried and tried but they would not cooperate with me for pictures! This was the best I could do.


----------



## Pamela

i can't believe it! I finally - for the first time - got a picture of Ginger showing her personality - I held the toy up and told her to sit and say please! yes!


----------



## Pamela

a nice one of Teddy


----------



## BFF

Even though there are a lot of pictures on here, I'm still looking for photos from a lot of our posters. I have room for all sorts of photos, but I'm particularly wanting some action shots. Whether it is an official type of event like agility, retrieving, or just plain fun. I know some people kayak, go to the beach, or the park. Whatever your favorite photo, it will be great to have.

I'm wanting to get all of the photos by the end of the month, so I can get the calendar together the first week of November.


----------



## Purple Poodle

Its been shotty weather here lately (the only sunny day we had I worked all day :rolffleyes and my dogs needs baths lol but I will get some of my crew in the next few days or so.


----------



## BFF

Yea! I would love to have them in there. I grew up in OKC and lived in Edmond for awhile. I have family there. They are tired of the rain. I'm glad it's raining here in TX. I got so tired of the 100 degree weather!


----------



## katsdogworld

Check this action out! Hee hee, I couldn't resist when you said you were looking for action shots  This is Monroe at 6 months: Spoozoomin!


----------



## pmdavis

*These are beautiful pics!*

You have lots to choose from for pictures! I will add a few... I need to take some current photos... but here are a few of Roxy as a puppy... I saw you had a puppy section in your outline!


----------



## jak

katsdogworld said:


> Check this action out! Hee hee, I couldn't resist when you said you were looking for action shots  This is Monroe at 6 months: Spoozoomin!


That pic is so funny!


----------



## Pamela

I have some action shots but my pic are not really good enough - I have seen some good action shots on here -


----------



## Finghin

here are a couple of zeph, he has a new haircut, i'll have to try and get some better pictures of him. i will definitely be buying a calendar!


----------



## taxtell

I LOVE the peeking over the wall pic!


----------



## Cdnjennga

When I think action shot and this forum, I think of AgilityIG.


----------



## Finghin

Cdnjennga said:


> When I think action shot and this forum, I think of AgilityIG.


completely agreed!


----------



## BFF

These pictures are so amazing! I get a big smile every time I look at them. Poodles are precious!!!


----------



## spoospirit

Finghin said:


> here are a couple of zeph, he has a new haircut, i'll have to try and get some better pictures of him. i will definitely be buying a calendar!


_
Love the pic of him looking over the stone wall!!_


----------



## Pamela

taxtell said:


> I LOVE the peeking over the wall pic!


yeah! that is so cute!


----------



## jak

Take a look at this page and take any pics that you want 
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3350


----------



## Argon

Here are some great shots my hubby took of our favorite boy!



























We would love to be in the calendar!!!


----------



## Poodleroni

*Charlie and Shadow pics! Thanks for the reminder BFF!*

Here are some pics!


----------



## Poodleroni

*More Charlie and Shadow...*

I am a little camera happy with these two! lol


----------



## Raiko

Argon said:


> Here are some great shots my hubby took of our favorite boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would love to be in the calendar!!!



All I got to say about those shots are WOW!


----------



## Raiko

*Some of Cassy at the barn*


----------



## Raiko

I have some really nice ones of the sun setting and her walking along the edge of the horizon on the cornfield. I gotta find em though, they're on a diff SD chip


----------



## Raiko

*Some more of Cass*


----------



## Raiko




----------



## Raiko




----------



## Raiko

Maybe crop my Aunts head out though >.> she looks like a mess


----------



## jester's mom

A few more pics.....


----------



## jester's mom

And a few more... can't tell I love to take pics of our poodles..lol. 

Not sure what types of pics you may want, so here's a bunch. If there is anything that works, fine, if not, fine also...


----------



## Pamela

jester's mom said:


> And a few more... can't tell I love to take pics of our poodles..lol.
> 
> Not sure what types of pics you may want, so here's a bunch. If there is anything that works, fine, if not, fine also...


you take such good pictures! come and take some of mine! lol


----------



## Poodleroni

Wow, great pics! ☺


----------



## BFF

We have some amazing pictures and will definitely have a calendar full of fun and precious poodles. This is the last week to submit photos. If you want me to include you in the calendar, please post your pics! I'll make sure to get everyone in there.

Thanks again to everyone who has posted. Wow! Amazing photos!


----------



## spoospirit

*found some fun shots*

_I looked back in my files and found some action/fun shots from May when we went fishing with all of the poodles. Taffy was a baby then and my favorite is her hanging her head down like she had just got caught doing something naughty! LOL Got some of Grace in action fetching sticks in the pond and some of Grace, Billy, and Angel all trying to carry the same stick together. It's not an action shot but I though the one of Billy lying down with Taffy cuddled up to him was sweet.









































_


----------



## spoospirit




----------



## spoospirit




----------



## spoospirit




----------



## Cdnjennga

That one of Billy and Taffy curled up together is fantastic! I love the juxtaposition of light and dark. 

BFF, you have your work cut out for you selecting the photos. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## spoospirit




----------



## spoospirit




----------



## Argon

These are all TOO CUTE! We should do some pages with a collage so that there don't have to be just 12 picked!


----------



## spoospirit




----------



## spoospirit




----------



## Bella's Momma

spoospirit said:


>



Okay, so who one the staring contest?


----------



## spoospirit

_LOL....They were so tired, they just laid down and went to sleep!_


----------



## Raiko

Bella's Momma said:


> Okay, so who one the staring contest?


How do you get the top knot to stick up like that?


----------



## spoospirit

_I just put it up like I would before a show. His hair isn't really long yet so it just stood straight up.
_


----------



## BFF

Remember to keep the camara handy for Halloween! I would love to put some costume pics in there too!


----------



## jester's mom

Deb and I always share our pics with the people we got our poodles from (well not all of them obviously, or we would overload them with pics..lol) So, when we shared the last ones, we told the lady we got Billy, Grace and Chantel from that we had submitted some for consideration on a forum calendar. She asked if she could give us a few pics to put on here for consideration. She wanted to join this week but her boyfriend (not married so don't what to call him) is battling cancer right now so she is really busy helping him out, so she sent me these pics today and asked if I could add them to the post. These are relatives to ours. In fact, the one of the big apricot pup with its paw over the smaller apricot pup IS Chantel. She loves to have her guys with natural faces, kept a little trimmed, but natural, especially in the winter.


----------



## jester's mom

Hmmmm, missed a couple I didn't realize I had.


----------



## spoospirit

_I was wondering if the owners of the images that are picked will be notified so that they can be adjusted and enhanced before being used?
_


----------



## BFF

Starting tomorrow, I will begin emailing a photo release form to each contributer and request the file of the picture(s). If the resolution is good enough, I can use the one from this thread. There are so many on here that it may take me awhile. I will start with you and SpooSpirit since you posted quite a few pics. I'm so glad that you did! It really gives me a lot of options for calendar placement. 

One thing I would like to do is add the dog's name and your poodleforum name, so we don't get anyone mixed up. The photo release form will help me keep it straight. If you don't have a way to email a signed form, you can reply to my email specifying that you agree with the attached photo release. 

I was going to adjust/enhance the photos (Lighting and tone if needed. I can also see cropping images to help place them in the collage.) I don't want to stray from the spirit of the photo. If you prefer to enhance your own photo, just send me your enhanced file along with a reminder that you don't want any additional tweaks. 

Will that work?


----------



## BFF

OK...I meant you and Jester's Mom. I'll be contacting you two first. I also think it's great your breeder added some photos. They are precious! I will need your help getting her permission for the photos we use.


----------



## spoospirit

_Thanks for such a quick reply! Yeah, we realized you mixed us up and we laughed about it because it happens all the time. I am very familiar with photo releases and it is a good way to keep everything under control. It's good idea.

Sorry, I hope we weren't hogging the images. We just love our dogs!
_


----------



## aprhj

I'm pretty new here, but here are a few pics of my Standard Parti puppy. I will try to get a few more good ones this week. The photos are of her right after I got her at 8 weeks and of her right after her getting groomed at 11 weeks. Her name is Popcorn and we also call her Poppy.


----------



## BFF

OOOHHHH MYYYY! She is just the cutest little girl! We would love to put her in the calendar!


----------



## spoospirit

_what an absolute sweetheart!! I love parties!
_


----------



## Spencer

I know I'm a little late, but here is P's Halloween costume (I have more that I will upload once at work, I have 10 minutes before I have to leave now, so I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off, lol) and some other pictures I have posted of him before - him in a window, and with his new haircut.

Hope ya like them!


----------



## BFF

Well everyone, it looks like I'm going to need your help to get this going. I am not able to email you the photo release forms through poodleforum. Therefore, I am requesting that you send me an email with your call name in the subject line. I can attach your photo release form for your review.

Without your consent on a photo release form, I cannot use your photos for resale purposes which means I wouldn't be able to include them in the calendar. If you don't have a way to email me your written signature, I will accept a reply email stating that you agree with the consent.

The consent form will also verify that I have the name of your furbabies correct. I want to make sure they get recognized for who they are.

I'll be sending a PM to let you know as well. Once you agree to the photo consent, I will need a high quality version of your photo sent to my email. This means it needs to be 300dpi. If you are not sure, just send me what you have. I will let you know if we need to do something different.

Thanks for all of your help. I'm excited to get this together. 

My email is [email protected].


----------



## spoospirit

Spencer said:


> I know I'm a little late, but here is P's Halloween costume (I have more that I will upload once at work, I have 10 minutes before I have to leave now, so I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off, lol) and some other pictures I have posted of him before - him in a window, and with his new haircut.
> 
> Hope ya like them!


_I just love the photo of him in the window!!! Looks so cute for Halloween._


----------



## MakeShift Heart

Here's some pics


----------



## MakeShift Heart




----------



## Spencer

Spoo - thank you 

BFF- when you say, "resale" are you meaning you will be making a profit? (There were several people doing the calendar thing when I peeked in at times, and I can't remember which were wanting a free calendar and which were making an actual calendar to buy) or do you mean "reproduction"? As in, our photos will have a "creative commons" license on them rather than an "all rights reserved" license?


----------



## MakeShift Heart

There, that oughtta be plenty to choose a few from hehe!


----------



## BFF

Spencer,

As indicated in the first post, I do have a printing company that is for profit. I have donated my design time ($200 minimum) along with the time it takes to collect the photos. I have also given poodleforum members a discount, so each calendar would be $15.99 (discounted from $22.98). 

One person suggested giving proceeds to a charity which I think would be a great idea. When I discounted the calendar to $15.99, I already took it down to the wholesale price. If we can agree on a charity and a calendar is purchased at $22.98, then $6.99 will be donated to that charity.

This photo release form only gives me permission to use the photos for the poodleforum calendar. I will not use them to create other products on my website (unless of course you ask me to and sign a separate release form.)

If you see another product you would like to have with your furbabies on it, I don't require a photo release form because you are the only purchaser and the pictures/product would not be posted on the website for others to see.

The photo release is just an agreement between you and PoodlePrints. It's not intended to be a type of licensure.


----------



## BFF

Makeshift,

It's good to see you back. Bella is as beautiful as ever! I really like the dress Cindi made. It fits her perfectly.


----------



## Spencer

BFF - thank you for clarifying. I am a photographer, and wasn't sure if what you meant that we were signing over the photos to you (which is pretty good grounds for confusion! Lol)
If I may, my suggestion for a possible chairty candidate would be the amazing people at Island Dog Inc. (Islanddog.org). I think everyone should read their info on their site, because me - explaining it doesn't do them justice. Anyway, that's my two cents!
(Also, I have some more pictures, but didn't bring my computer to work, so I will upload them once I get home and fix anything - if necessary- as this is all from my blackberry!


----------



## BFF

I love the idea of donating to IslandDog.org. It's very unusual to see 100% of the donations going to the cause. 

Does anyone else have a favorite charity they would like to have considered?


----------



## Spencer

Some more pictures of P...


----------



## wishpoo

Would that be than optional - full price with donation or a discount price ??? Do we alllllll have to agree on one thing or another :rolffleyes:. 

I would prefer discount price LOL. I have a ton of my own fav. charities that I donate to and I do not see a need to do that through this calendar hwell:.

BFF - will we be able to see the final product before ordering  ??? 

Thanks in advance : ))


----------



## Pamela

Just looking at all the pics and they are sooooo great! what a bunch of wonderful dogs we have!!!


----------



## BFF

wishpoo said:


> Would that be than optional - full price with donation or a discount price ??? Do we alllllll have to agree on one thing or another :rolffleyes:.
> 
> I would prefer discount price LOL. I have a ton of my own fav. charities that I donate to and I do not see a need to do that through this calendar hwell:.
> 
> BFF - will we be able to see the final product before ordering  ???
> 
> Thanks in advance : ))


I will give a discount code to use at checkout. You can opt to take the discount rather than donating. It will be all up to you. I will send a proof to the contributors then once any corrections are made, I will post the calendar on my web page. If it's difficult to view the calendar photos, I will also send a proof on request. Some of my products don't enlarge as much as I would like them to on the website.


----------



## wishpoo

Thanks BFF : ))) !!!!! Sound great !!!!


----------



## aprhj

Here are some more of Poppy I took this morning. I tried to fix her eyes with the red eye editing, but no luck. Maybe you know how to fix them.


----------



## BFF

She is gorgeous! I can work with the eyes, so we notice her sweet face and beautiful markings!

Thanks!


----------



## WonderPup

wishpoo said:


> I would prefer discount price LOL. I have a ton of my own fav. charities that I donate to and I do not see a need to do that through this calendar hwell:.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I like this idea too. It's nice to have the option just in case for whatever reason you don't care for the charity recieving the donations, which is probably rare.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until it's done LoL. With all the fantastic photos I bet it's going to look great


----------



## BFF

*Photo Release Forms are Ready*

I have sent everyone in this thread a private message letting you know that I have a photo release form ready for you. If you haven't received it or if you have questions, please let me know. Since I am not able to send an attachment via private message, I need you to send me an email to 

[email protected] with your username in the subject.

I really would like to get the consent forms and any photo files by Monday. This will let me know which files I have available to create the calendar with. Once a proof is created, I will send it to all of the contributors to see if there are any last minute requests.

Once any revisions have been done, it will be posted on my website. I will also put a notice in this thread to let you know my progress.

For those of you living outside the US, I don't have international shipping available on my website yet. I will make arrangements to ship you your order directly rather than doing a web transaction. Therefore, if you are in Canada, New Zealand, Britain, or any other really cool place I'd like to visit, I'll be happy to help you get a calendar.


----------



## BFF

*Still Waiting on some Consent forms and Photo Files*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am waiting on a few people to get me their photo files and consent to the photo release form. I have sent private messages to the ones that I need.

If you have any questions whether I received your file/photo, just let me know.

I am hoping we can get these last few photos tomorrow or perhaps even Friday. I know everyone is anxious to see what the calendar looks like.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## MakeShift Heart

Sorry to have held up the time a bit!

My new work schedule gives me limited computer access so I did PM what is needed to you tonight.

I will try to check my email tomorrow morning so hopefully the consent form is there when I am able to. If not go ahead and use the pictures I will send it back ASAP!


----------



## BFF

*Who is in the Calendar?*

OK, I'm working really hard to get it done today. Realistically, it will probably be tomorrow if everything comes together the way I want it to look. Right now, it looks fantastic! I'm very thankful for the photos that I have received. They have made the calendar vibrant and shows the personality and grace of our poodles.

I'm still doing photo placement. I have contacted people the best I know how regarding photo release forms, but find that some are still not getting the messages as I had hoped. 

Here is a list of the contributors who have given me permission to use their photos and have provided files I can use. If you don't see your name, send an email to me at *[email protected]*. I'll do my best to get your photos in the calendar.

*Heather*
AgilityIG
Aprhj
Argon
Jak
Jester's Mom
Jester's Mom's breeder
KatsDogWorld
Makeshift Heart
NewPoodleMum
Pamela
PMDavis
PomPom
Poodle Lover
Poodleroni
Raiko
Roxy25
Spencer
SpooSpirit
TheStars
WonderPup


----------



## BFF

Well, it looks like I miscalculated how much time it would take me to finish the calendar. Tomorrow, I will be leaving to see family for Thanksgiving, so it will be next week before it's done.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## KalaMama

too late to add a photo I guess?? Maybe next year


----------



## jester's mom

BFF said:


> Well, it looks like I miscalculated how much time it would take me to finish the calendar. Tomorrow, I will be leaving to see family for Thanksgiving, so it will be next week before it's done.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


Hey, no problem with me. Family is important! Hope you have a GREAT time and a wonderful Thanksgiving day! Look forward to seeing the calendar when it is ready.


----------



## BFF

*Calendar is Done!*

Thank you everyone for your patience. I have sent proofs to all of the contributors for their review. Once I make any necessary corrections, I will post the calendar on my webpage.

I'm really excited about the photos and how the calendar turned out. A special Thank You to all of those who contributed photos. I can see why we are so proud of our poodles. I enjoyed placing the photos and reminiscing over the year. May next year be full of fun and new friends!


----------



## BFF

KalaMama said:


> too late to add a photo I guess?? Maybe next year


D'OH! I just finished it. You are welcome to get a personal calendar exclusively featuring your special furbaby. 

A reminder for everyone. When you order a calendar, you can identify special dates for birthdays, anniversaries, ect. Once you order, I will email you for specifics.


----------



## jak

Wow, it's amazing, so professional, and all the colours and pictures look amazing!
Well Done


----------



## BFF

:marchmellow: Thank You! Saffy has some amazing photos.


----------



## spoospirit

_Fabulous!! Great job! I love it!
_


----------



## jester's mom

This is BETTER than I even imagined. :cheer2: Wonderful job, wonderful setup, great colors!!!!! Looking forward to being able to get my own for the wall. WOW, to have pics of poodles from all the people we know on the forum!!! SOOOO cool!!! I love my poodle calendars I get but this is going to be so special as we all see pics of these dogs all the time, not like pics of dogs we have no idea of who they are. 

BFF gets a BIG HAND CLAPPING from me!! :congrats:


----------



## Spencer

jester's mom said:


> This is BETTER than I even imagined. :cheer2: Wonderful job, wonderful setup, great colors!!!!!
> BFF gets a BIG HAND CLAPPING from me!! :congrats:


Agreed! It is wonderful! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Raiko

Hey uhh... what email of mine did you send it too..?


----------



## creativeparti

:congrats::congrats::dancing2:love it love it love it it looks great cant wait to get one.


----------



## BFF

Yea! I'm glad to see all of the wonderful comments. Thank you very much! :embarrassed:I was really hoping everyone would be excited to see it.

Raiko... for privacy purposes, why don't you send me an email at [email protected]? I will reply and make sure you get to see the proofs too.


----------



## wishpoo

Uuuumphhhh :stupido2: - is calendar finished :shame: ??? Or is this just a preview for contributors ???  When will the rest of us be able to have a peek : ))) ??? 

Thanks


----------



## SECRETO

Thanks for sending the proofs. Everything looked great to me. 

Cant wait to get it up and start using it.


----------



## thestars

Looks awesome, you did a great job in all the special detail!


----------



## roxy25

I got the proofs as well , I was not aware that we could have sent more than one picture other wise I would have sent more lol

i guess that is what I get for not getting new reading glasses , I have less patients to read thru things now.

I think they looked great !


----------



## wishpoo

*I guess I will pretend that it is just fabulous to be ignored LMAO* 

*:lalala::hello::lalala:*


----------



## KPoos

wishpoo said:


> *I guess I will pretend that it is just fabulous to be ignored LMAO*
> 
> *:lalala::hello::lalala:*


:spit:


----------



## BFF

wishpoo said:


> *I guess I will pretend that it is just fabulous to be ignored LMAO*
> 
> *:lalala::hello::lalala:*


Ahhhh....


----------



## BFF

Roxy,

One thing I will keep in mind next time is trying to find a better way to get one on one contact with people. There are a few who only got one pic, and there are some who indicated they wanted to be in the calendar, but didn't get the release or send me the size files I needed.

Lessons learned. I love Enzo's pic with him Smiling! I know he is going to miss you terribly.


----------



## BFF

*Calendar Preview*

OK... I have almost completed the corrections. If you don't see something changed as you requested, you are welcome to send me a reminder just in case. 

This is for you WishPoo, KPoos, and all of the others.


----------



## BFF

Like I said...I still have some special requests which should be done tomorrow. Then I can post it on the web page along with the announcement of our charity.


----------



## spoospirit

_These are fabulous. You have done a wonderful thing here. Thank you!
_


----------



## wishpoo

Thanks BFF LOL - I feel special now  !!! :dancing: 

Very nice job !!! I will definitely buy one : )))


----------



## amerique2

What a wonderful job you did on the calendar!!! Your love and our love of poodles shines through. Super!


----------



## plumcrazy

Such a great job BFF!!!! Please don't go anywhere because I want Lucybug to be in NEXT YEAR's calendar!!!  How will we be able to purchase one of these?


----------



## Raiko

Nice!


----------



## BFF

I've got one last special request on the calendar and will have it available for sale on my website tomorrow for purchase. I'll post more details once it is available.

Thank you so much for the great comments. They mean a LOT to me! 

I also appreciate your patience in the last minute details.


----------



## jester's mom

Oh... I'll be waiting 'in line' for mine!!!


----------



## creativeparti

can you post a link to you site


----------



## jester's mom

Hope you don't mind BFF... but I have it on "favorites" so here it is...
http://poodleprints.com/


----------



## Harley_chik

It looks so good, I can't wait to get one! I really like your site too. I may have to put together a calendar w/ my own pets sometime.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Fantastic!! I never did get a good enough picture to submit. Maybe next year!


----------



## BFF

*Calendar is Ready for Purchase*

I was hoping to have this ready this morning, but let's just say....I had a few complications on my part. :doh:

One is regarding the code we were going to use (or not use) depending if you wanted to donate proceeds to a charity. I couldn't get the code to work the way it should have. :fish:

Therefore, the calendar is listed at the discounted rate of $15.99. There are additional price breaks too. I still like the idea of donating to a charity and IslandDogs.org was suggested. It looks like a great cause and 100% of your money goes to the animals in need. Their website describes them in more detail. You will just need to take a moment to make your own special donation which is really better for your taxes in the end.

Another thing I have been struggling with is shipping rates. I had two options that would allow you to select ground (7 days) or 3 Day delivery. As it turned out, it kept adding more shipping for every item in the shopping cart. :scared: I have my printer ship to you directly, so I really don't initiate the shipping. However, I do need to pay for it. 

I ended up fixing it for ground delivery. However, I'm not certain how to work with my web page to re-add the 3 day shipping. It's still available to you. I will just need to get you a quote. Much better than being charged multiple times! 

Now all you need to do is go to 

http://PoodlePrints.com 

and select calendars. On this screen, select wall calendars to find the PoodleForum calendar. 

If you find that you have any additional questions, please let me know.


----------



## Pamela

BFF said:


> I was hoping to have this ready this morning, but let's just say....I had a few complications on my part. :doh:
> 
> One is regarding the code we were going to use (or not use) depending if you wanted to donate proceeds to a charity. I couldn't get the code to work the way it should have. :fish:
> 
> Therefore, the calendar is listed at the discounted rate of $15.99. There are additional price breaks too. I still like the idea of donating to a charity and IslandDogs.org was suggested. It looks like a great cause and 100% of your money goes to the animals in need. Their website describes them in more detail. You will just need to take a moment to make your own special donation which is really better for your taxes in the end.
> 
> Another thing I have been struggling with is shipping rates. I had two options that would allow you to select ground (7 days) or 3 Day delivery. As it turned out, it kept adding more shipping for every item in the shopping cart. :scared: I have my printer ship to you directly, so I really don't initiate the shipping. However, I do need to pay for it.
> 
> I ended up fixing it for ground delivery. However, I'm not certain how to work with my web page to re-add the 3 day shipping. It's still available to you. I will just need to get you a quote. Much better than being charged multiple times!
> 
> Now all you need to do is go to
> 
> http://PoodlePrints.com
> 
> and select calendars. On this screen, select wall calendars to find the PoodleForum calendar.
> 
> If you find that you have any additional questions, please let me know.


i wany to order a calendar but on your site it shows 5 months but on here you have 12 proofs - do we add to cart and all will be well? lol tnx


----------



## plumcrazy

BFF I PM'd you re: shipping! Thanks!


----------



## bigredpoodle

*Herie is a goofy photo*

[

October
Fun/Goofy Photos 

November
Structure (I was thinking of having the PCA's skeletal drawing on one side and a show dog on the other side)

December
Snow/Christmas

I hope you are as excited about this as I am! Let me know.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BFF

Pam,

I sent an email letting you know that the calendar will have all 12 months, January through December. I am only able to post 5 pictures per product on my web page.

PlumCrazy,

I sent a response to your PM. Let me know if you didn't get it. I refreshed my screen and it went blank. hwell:

BigRedPoodle,

What a shot!!! He looks like he would do anything to make the catch! It's too bad I didn't get this earlier. :doh:


----------



## cuddleparty

BFF! the calendar looks amazing!! GREAT JOB!!!
I sooooooooooo wish I had got photos of Snoops and Orville in to you... 
Maybe next year!


----------



## BFF

Hi CuddleParty!

I was wishing I could have some pictures of Snoops and Orville. They make such a cute pair! I hope you have some pics to share. I would love to see them.

I bet they are best buds and Snoops has his little brother under his wing. 

Sending Wishes for all of you to have a very Merry Christmas from BFF and Zulee!


----------



## plumcrazy

BFF said:


> PlumCrazy,
> 
> I sent a response to your PM. Let me know if you didn't get it. I refreshed my screen and it went blank. hwell:


I didn't get it!


----------



## bigredpoodle

BFF said:


> Pam,
> 
> I sent an email letting you know that the calendar will have all 12 months, January through December. I am only able to post 5 pictures per product on my web page.
> 
> PlumCrazy,
> 
> I sent a response to your PM. Let me know if you didn't get it. I refreshed my screen and it went blank. hwell:
> 
> BigRedPoodle,
> 
> What a shot!!! He looks like he would do anything to make the catch! It's too bad I didn't get this earlier. :doh:


Thats ok BFF I just got the photo last weekend so it was not available till then... And yes he will, do anything that is


----------



## cuddleparty

Hey BFF! Awww.. thanks for the warm wishes and sweet comments. Snoops and Orville are blushing.. :embarrassed: .. they are a cute pair for sure! I've posted some albums on my profile. The two have their differences - sibling rivalry... but they really have become great friends. Snoops is growing up so much as well. Since Orville has arrived, Snoops has taken on alot of responsibilities - he shows his little brother the ropes and Orville is happy to mimic Snoops' every move. It's adorable and amazing. Snoops is an angel and just the best little dog I could ask for. Orville is .. well.. being a puppy. He's learning tho. I consider myself blessed to have these little guys! Snoops also loves to play/pick on his little brother. If Socks the bigger dog picks on Orville, Snoops protects him and barks at Socks. It's as if he is saying "I'm the only one who can treat Orville like that!". It's all very cute 

So I'm wondering.. what's your turnaround time for custom Christmas orders? I was thinking of having something made for my b/f's grandmother. She is in love with Snoops and Orville and I thought it might be a good idea to get her something embellished with their photo.


----------



## BFF

Hi CuddleParty!

I figured Snoops would be his protective big brother and knew it wouldn't take long for them to be good friends and best buddies.

Once the proof is approved, the order is usually processed in 1-2 days. Shipping can take 7 days. I do have 3 day shipping available too. I submitted an order last night. It has already shipped and due for delivery on Dec. 15th.


----------



## thestars

I got my calendars and they look GREAT!!! Thanks, this is truly special!


----------



## BFF

Yea! Another satisfied customer. Thank you TheStars for the compliment.

At first I wasn't sure how it would look with multiple pictures per page. Now when I compare it to other poodle calendars, I really like having more than one photo for the month. It's super special to be able to share the pictures of my friends and their loved ones.

If you would like to order for Christmas, I need your order on or before December 17th for guaranteed delivery.


----------



## spoospirit

_I am SOOOOOOO excited!! I just ordered my calendar and can't wait for it to arrive!! YIPPEE!!
_


----------



## Raiko

Ill be ordering mine this week, a few family members also want a few copies.


----------



## BFF

Just a reminder that there's only 4 days left if you need your calendars by Christmas. :typing:


----------



## BFF

*International Shipping Now Available*

Just a reminder that there are only two days left if you want your calendars by Christmas.

I have also enabled shipping to Canada, United Kingdom, New Zealand, and Australia. The pricing is the same as the US rates. New Zealand and Australia will take 14 days for standard shipping.


----------



## jak

BFF said:


> Just a reminder that there are only two days left if you want your calendars by Christmas.
> 
> I have also enabled shipping to Canada, United Kingdom, New Zealand, and Australia. The pricing is the same as the US rates. New Zealand and Australia will take 14 days for standard shipping.


Cool, so how much would shipping be then?


----------



## BFF

Shipping for one calendar is $12. If you order multiple items, like 3 calendars, the shipping is $10. 

If your order is over $150, the shipping is free.

I have explained to a couple of people that the items are shipped directly from the printer. The printer determines the shipping rates and which carriers they choose to use.


----------



## Pamela

jester's mom said:


> hope you don't mind bff... But i have it on "favorites" so here it is...
> http://poodleprints.com/


i just ordered my calendars - can't wait! Think i will change my screen name to one armed poodle lover! This typing with one hand is the pits! Glad i don't have anymore shoulders to replace - hope the rest of the joints hold up - happy holidays everyone!


----------



## jak

Just bought 5!
Hope I didn't miss out on shipping


----------



## jester's mom

Got our Calendars a couple days ago. THEY ARE GREAT!!! We love them!!
Great job BFF! Now you're stuck...lol... we will be wanting a "poodleforum" calendar every year now....lol.


----------



## BFF

I'm so glad that you like it. I keep looking at all of the wonderful snow pictures and want to put them in the calendar already.


----------



## creativeparti

yay i got my calender today woo hoo love all the pics thank you bff dyou did a great job


----------



## creativeparti

also want to say how fantasic that carly spoospirits std poo that went to rainbow bridge is on the angels of love page what a lovely tribute


----------



## BFF

Ahhh! Thanks for such sweet comments. They really made my day. Little Carly fit perfectly with her picture in the snow. Her little white marking on her chest kind of indicates the imprint she leaves on your heart. SpooSpirit gave me her picture, and I was so glad that she let me put it in the calendar. 

We will always remember.


----------

